# Dreamworks logo mock up



## Nexus52085 (Nov 5, 2016)

Hey guys! I made a mock up of another studio logo theme. These are so much fun to do. Please let me know what you think, and I hope you enjoy!

Disclaimer: I know the guitar is subpar! I don't have money for a better nylon guitar library, yet lol.
Mock Up:


Source:


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 5, 2016)

This is actually very well done. The only comments I would have is that 1) the strings at 0:06 are very clearly sampled, and 2) the samples are really suffering from not sounding like they're in the same room. Otherwise, top-notch work.


----------



## Nexus52085 (Nov 5, 2016)

Zhao Shen said:


> This is actually very well done. The only comments I would have is that 1) the strings at 0:06 are very clearly sampled, and 2) the samples are really suffering from not sounding like they're in the same room. Otherwise, top-notch work.


Hey, thank you so much for the constructive criticism. The strings became a bit tricky the more highs I added, but it was necessary to compete with the brightness of the original track. Can you give me some tips for making them all gel in the same room? So far, I'm bussing all of the sections to the same reverb, and I'm placing everything in Virtual Sound Stage 2. Perhaps I should just make sure all of the sections are sending the same amount to the reverb? It's also possible that the slight changes in EQ is affecting the blend.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 6, 2016)

Nexus52085 said:


> Hey, thank you so much for the constructive criticism. The strings became a bit tricky the more highs I added, but it was necessary to compete with the brightness of the original track. Can you give me some tips for making them all gel in the same room? So far, I'm bussing all of the sections to the same reverb, and I'm placing everything in Virtual Sound Stage 2. Perhaps I should just make sure all of the sections are sending the same amount to the reverb? It's also possible that the slight changes in EQ is affecting the blend.


You can't just apply the same amount of reverb to everything since some libraries are wetter than others. Try dialing down some wetter samples to a dry sound via mic positions and apply reverb from there. And always conform to the wettest samples - you can always make things wetter, but you can't easily make things drier.


----------



## Nexus52085 (Nov 6, 2016)

Zhao Shen said:


> You can't just apply the same amount of reverb to everything since some libraries are wetter than others. Try dialing down some wetter samples to a dry sound via mic positions and apply reverb from there. And always conform to the wettest samples - you can always make things wetter, but you can't easily make things drier.


Very true. I tried drying up some samples, and that is such a pain. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 6, 2016)

There's slightly too much ER on the brass - try using values in between 3-5 dB in VSS2 (and make sure you turn down the ER and distance knobs in the instrument UI's). I've found that meddling with the air absorption and width can add a great deal of realism. Also, try EQ'ing the instruments to give them some more body - boosting the mid frequencies can radically thicken the sound. The trumpets in particular suffer from a lack of body.


----------



## Nexus52085 (Nov 6, 2016)

Mithrandir said:


> There's slightly too much ER on the brass - try using values in between 3-5 dB in VSS2 (and make sure you turn down the ER and distance knobs in the instrument UI's). I've found that meddling with the air absorption and width can add a great deal of realism. Also, try EQ'ing the instruments to give them some more body - boosting the mid frequencies can radically thicken the sound. The trumpets in particular suffer from a lack of body.


Yes!! I'm loving these comments. I've EQ'd the brass in the past, but it's good to have some solid direction from others. I'll try these suggestions on my next project. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 6, 2016)

You're very welcome. I love _Sample Modeling_, but you need to handle its instruments with so much care ... Quite frustrating, but the playability, realism and RAM-friendliness are things I desperately miss in other libraries.

Oh, also, I definitely second using different reverb on different sample libraries. _Altiverb_ comes with handy presets that accurately imitate the position of instruments inside a given hall.


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 6, 2016)

By the way, I actually think the guitar sounds quite realistic, as far as my non-guitarist ears can tell.


----------



## Nexus52085 (Nov 6, 2016)

Mithrandir said:


> By the way, I actually think the guitar sounds quite realistic, as far as my non-guitarist ears can tell.


Thank you! Tried to mimic the original as much as I could. I finally gave up on making it sound EXACTLY like it and focused on it simply sounding believable. The patch itself just had too few elements/articulations to it.


----------



## JPQ (Nov 27, 2016)

What guitar sample you used i liked it bit?


----------



## Nexus52085 (Dec 6, 2016)

JPQ said:


> What guitar sample you used i liked it bit?


I just used the nylon guitar sample from the Kontakt factory library. I also added some fret noises from Omnisphere 2 very quietly here and there.


----------



## JPQ (Dec 6, 2016)

Nexus52085 said:


> I just used the nylon guitar sample from the Kontakt factory library. I also added some fret noises from Omnisphere 2 very quietly here and there.


Nice know sounds really good when used carefully. i must practice maybe using kontakt guitars,and ethnic stuff more.


----------

